# Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?



## confuzius (30. Juni 2018)

Hey Leute 

Also ich werde nächste Woche für *3* Tage rüber fahren und da ich bislang erst einmal in Holland fischen war bin ich auf der Suche nach Anregungen und Empfehlungen.


Hauptsächlich möchte ich Spinnfischen auf zB Hecht, Zander, Barsch aber gerne auch Forelle (gibts drüben wohl nicht so verbreitet?)An Angelgerät ist alles von leichtem bis schwerem vorhanden.

Würde gerne an den Fluss Ijsel(Gebiete am nächsten zu DE(NRW)) und umliegende Kanäle, wir würden gerne Zelten und perfekt wäre natürlich direkt am Wasser. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen gemacht und kennt vllt ein paar gute Stellen zum Angeln und übernachten?





 Schonmal Danke im voraus freue mich auf eure Tipps


----------



## confuzius (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Hab mal überarbeitet und etwas genauere Fragen auf eingegrenztes Gebiet  Vllt hat ja wer dazu Infos


----------



## Gast (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Am besten erst einmal schlau machen wie das mit den Übernachtungen am Wasser und ads Nachtangeln in NL geregelt ist.
https://www.sportvisserijnederland....h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html


----------



## confuzius (1. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Am besten erst einmal schlau machen wie das mit den Übernachtungen am Wasser und ads Nachtangeln in NL geregelt ist.
> https://www.sportvisserijnederland....h/regeln-fischerei-in-binnengew-228-sser.html






Also soweit ich das verstehe hängt die Übernachtung im Zelt von Gemeinde(APV?) und Gewässerinhaber ab. Also muss man selbst wenn Visplanner das Zelt Symbol hat und keine weiteren Einschränkungen wie zB Zelt ohne Bodenplatte etc vermerkt sind, trotzdem noch die Gemeindebestimmungen einsehen?


Falls ja wo bekommt man diese?


 Erlaubnis fürs Nachtangeln hab ich schon dabei. Ich meine zur Not würde ein Campingplatz angefahren werden, aber das wären unnötige Kosten 




Tipps zu Hechtreichen Gewässern oder Kanalgebieten  hat zurzeit keiner? Lese viel von den Gebieten um Amsterdam, würden aber gerne beim ersten Mal nicht so weit weg fahren. Maas,Waal,Ijsel Anfang wäre gut erreichbar


----------



## Gast (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*



confuzius schrieb:


> Also soweit ich das verstehe hängt die Übernachtung im Zelt von Gemeinde(APV?) und Gewässerinhaber ab. Also muss man selbst wenn Visplanner das Zelt Symbol hat und keine weiteren Einschränkungen wie zB Zelt ohne Bodenplatte etc vermerkt sind, trotzdem noch die Gemeindebestimmungen einsehen?


 Wenn Nachtangeln an deinem Spot genehmigt ist dann darfs du da auch dein Brolly, eben ohne Boden, aufstellen.
Beachten solltest du dabei noch das offenes Feuer und Grillen verboten ist.
https://www.sportvisserijnederland....regels/binnenwater/tent-boot-en-katapult.html



Hechte fängst du im Moment im See an jedem Schilfgürtel oder Seerosenfeld, oft mehr als dir lieb sind.
Im Fluß überall in Ufernähe, der Köder ist dabei sekundär.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Beim Nachtangeln bitte darauf achten, dass ihr - während ihr angelt - nicht schlafen dürft. 



confuzius schrieb:


> Tipps zu Hechtreichen Gewässern oder Kanalgebieten  hat zurzeit keiner?


Sagen wir es mal anders. Es wäre für mich schwieriger dir ein Gewässer zu nennen, wo du nicht gut Hecht fangen könntest. Jeder noch so kleine Graben hat in NL einen tendenziellen Hecht-Bestand.

Bevor ihr dort zum Angeln fahrt ist es ganz wichtig, euch mit den Regeln vertraut zu machen. Immer die VISplanner App (Handy muss geladen sein und Internet akiviert) bereit halten und euch anschauen, ob ihr an der Stelle angeln dürft. Ihr dürft nie mehr Ruten scharf haben, als ihr angeln dürft. Also immer die Haken von den Ruten machen, denn ansonsten gilt es als scharfe Angelrute. Drop Shot Ruten sind da gerne so eine Hürde, die für Strafen sorgen können. 
Gerade was Hecht angeht, empfehle ich euch dringlichst, diese zurückzusetzen. In den meisten Regionen und Gewässern dürfen diese nicht entnommen werden und auch in den Regionen, wo man es darf, wird es nicht gerne gesehen. Setzt ihr die Fische zurück, gibt es da auch keine Probleme und die Kontrollen sind meist sehr entspannt. 

Folgendes Video sollte auch bei vielen Regelungen sehr helfen.
https://youtu.be/UR51AAb5uA8


----------



## confuzius (2. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Erstmal danke an euch beide für eure Antworten. Mit den Regeln hab ich mich vertraut gemacht und das C&R in Holland bevorzugt wird bzw Pflicht ist an vielen Gewässern ist mir bekannt und für mich völlig in Ordnung. Visplanner ist in App&Buchform vorhanden. Wir haben auch nicht vor zu Grillen oder sonst wie Dreck & Chaos zu verursachen 


Habe nochmal den Link von Barschangler durchgelesen und durch den Übersetzer gejagt und wenn ich das richtig verstehe, ist davon auszugehen das wenn im Visplanner ein Gewässer ohne weitere Einschränkungen das Nachtangel und Zeltsymbol besitzt, sollte auch eine Übernachtung mit richtigem Zelt an diesem Gewässer möglich sein.


Es ging uns darum das wir wohl einige Flussabschnitte und Kanäle Tagsüber abklappern werden und Abends dann vllt an einen ruhigen See mit eben jener Erlaubnis um dort im Zelt zu übernachten und vllt zuvor noch Nachts zu Angeln. Im Visplanner gibt es ja einige Gebiete die das scheinbar Erlauben.


Dann mal schauen wie es wird, werden wohl an der oberen Maas anfangen, vllt mit Tageskarte Genneper Hafen anvisieren und uns zu Waal oder Ijssel vorarbeiten  Freue mich schon darauf einige Barschdekor Köder und von mir bislang nicht verwendete Oberflächenköder(Popper) zu testen


----------



## zanderzone (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Fahre auf jeden Fall zur Waal!! Ijssel is im Sommer tagsüber tod!! Viel Erfolg!!


----------



## confuzius (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Icvh wollt mich nur noch einmal melden


Wir fahren heute los und bleiben bis Dienstag. Heute gehts erstmal nach Amsterdam ein wenig Street Fishing während ein Kollege shoppen geht, anschließend machen wir es uns für 2 Tage in Almere gemütlich und versuchen im Umland unser Glück.


Bin gerade etwas angefressen weil ich auf der Seite der Sportfischerei, gestern Abend, eine Nachtangelerlaubniss geordert habe, da auf der Seite klar angegeben wird das man nach der Bestellung sofort eine vorläufige Bewilligung erhält.


Zuerst einmal geben die auf der Seite dafür Paypal als Zahlungsmittel an, welches ich dann im Bestellvorgang aber nicht wählen konnte, nun habe ich per direkt überweisung gezahlt, und bekam ne Meldung das ich einige Tage warten muss bis die eine Endgültige Bestätigung meiner Bank haben..... Das Geld is längst abgebucht, ohne Möglichkeit es zurückzubuchen... Das macht mich schon stink sauer wenn ich diese jetzt erst nächste Woche erhalte, vor allem keinerlei Info. Hätte da irgendwas gestanden hätte ich auch mit Kreditkarte zahlen können um das zu umngehen. Naja hab denen mal ne Email geschickt, vllt kommt ja noch was.


----------



## Gast (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Ja, in Holland zu angeln ist total mies.
Voll die umständlichen Regeln und Gesetze.
Ich kann niemandem empfehlen hier zu angeln.
Zumal es kaum Fisch in den Gewässern gibt, on ein paar Grundeln mal abgesehen.
Da ist jeder See oder Fluß in Deutschland zu bevorzugen.


----------



## confuzius (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ja, in Holland zu angeln ist total mies.
> Voll die umständlichen Regeln und Gesetze.
> Ich kann niemandem empfehlen hier zu angeln.
> Zumal es kaum Fisch in den Gewässern gibt, on ein paar Grundeln mal abgesehen.
> Da ist jeder See oder Fluß in Deutschland zu bevorzugen.




Weiß nicht was dein ironischer Beitrag jetzt mit meiner Aufregung über den ihre Fehlinformation zutun hat? Oder Warum du so etwas nötig hattest.


 Habe nie gesagt das es schrecklich wäre dort zu angeln oder ähnliches, aber man wird sich doch wohl über solche Fehler auf deren Seite die einem den Angeltrip stutzen/einschränken aufregen dürfen.


Zumal ich alle Regeln und Regelungen dort den Deutschen vorziehe und für eine Erlaubnis gezahlt habe welche ich bei diesem Trip nun aller vorraussicht nach nicht nutzen kann.


----------



## Gast (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*



confuzius schrieb:


> Weiß nicht was dein ironischer Beitrag jetzt mit meiner Aufregung über den ihre Fehlinformation zutun hat? Oder Warum du so etwas nötig hattest.


 Vielleicht das nächste mal einfach etwas mehr Zeit einplanen um sich zu informieren.
Zudem war mein Beitrag durchaus ernst gemeint.
Ich möchte niemandem empfehlen in NL zu angeln.
Mir ist viel lieber ich habe hier meine Ruhe , als das alles von deutschen Anglern überlaufen ist :q


----------



## confuzius (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Vielleicht das nächste mal einfach etwas mehr Zeit einplanen um sich zu informieren.
> Zudem war mein Beitrag durchaus ernst gemeint.
> Ich möchte niemandem empfehlen in NL zu angeln.
> Mir ist viel lieber ich habe hier meine Ruhe , als das alles von deutschen Anglern überlaufen ist :q




Okay also dann erkläre mir in deiner Weisheit bitte was mir zusätzliche Zeit zur Informationssammlung gebracht hätte. Auf den ihrer Seite steht ausdrücklich das man bei Bestellung der Erlaubnis "sofort" eine vorläufige Bewlligung zugestellt bekommt.


Selbst wenn das ganze etwas kurzfristig war sind solche Angaben eindeutig. Und sollte es am Zahlungsmittel gelegen haben wäre es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt gewesen darauf hinzuweisen. Somit sehe ich bei mir keinerlei Schuld oder Fehlverhalten.


Aber ich hoffe dir gehts jetzt besser und wir werden mit Sicherheit alle dein Paradies Holland in deinem Sinne meiden. Du bist ja ne Type. Schönen Tag noch


----------



## M.R.81 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ja, in Holland zu angeln ist total mies.
> Voll die umständlichen Regeln und Gesetze.
> Ich kann niemandem empfehlen hier zu angeln.
> Zumal es kaum Fisch in den Gewässern gibt, on ein paar Grundeln mal abgesehen.
> Da ist jeder See oder Fluß in Deutschland zu bevorzugen.






Entweder kannst du nicht Angeln oder einfach nur ein Schlechten Tag.  Wir waren schon mehrfach dort und haben immer gefangen (Spinnrute )


----------



## confuzius (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

So mussten heute doch früher wieder zurück, aber es hat sich gelohnt. 25km gelaufen am Samstag erst komplett tote Hose in etlichen Kanälen, Polder usw. Abends in nem kleinen Hafen dann der ersehnte Fang 








 Mein erster Hecht und dann gleich so ein Brocken von 85cm dafür hat sich die Fahrt schon gelohnt


----------



## Christian.Siegler (11. Juli 2018)

*AW: Kurzer Angeltrip Holland, Spinnfischen Empfehlungen?*

Schöner Hecht. Petri confuzius!


----------

